# Essere una cassandra



## comricky

Buongiorno/buenos días ,

busco ayuda para saber si en  español existe una expresión idiomatica equivalente a la italiana "essere una cassandra".

Explicación: en italiano "essere una cassandra" significa preveer o anticipar correctamente catastrofes/eventos negativos, pero pero sin que nadie te escuche (Casandra era la sacerdotisa que previó la caída de Troya por culpa del caballo de los griegos, pero nadie la escuchó).


----------



## lorenzos

Guarda su google  
Risultati relativi a "ser una casandra"


----------



## Tizona

lorenzos said:


> Guarda su google
> Risultati relativi a "ser una casandra"


Yo creo que una grandísima parte de la gente no entendería lo de "ser una Casandra". Ser "una adivinadora", "una pitonisa" o algo por el estilo deja bastante más clara la idea de que tiene poderes adivinatorios.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Tizona said:


> Yo creo que una grandísima parte de la gente no entendería lo de "ser una Casandra".


Lo mismo opino. Muchos italianos tampoco lo entenderían.


----------



## Agró

*pájaro de mal agüero*


1. m. coloq. Persona que acostumbra a anunciar que algo malo sucederá en el futuro.

*Ser un pájaro de mal agüero* implica anunciar desgracias pero no necesariamente significa que no te hagan caso.


----------



## Tizona

Agró said:


> *pájaro de mal agüero*
> 
> 1. m. *coloq**.* Persona que acostumbra a anunciar que algo malo sucederá en el futuro.
> 
> *Ser un pájaro de mal agüero* implica anunciar desgracias pero no necesariamente significa que no te hagan caso.



Pero es que el tipo de registro es no solo distinto sino opuesto: para entender lo de "ser una Casandra" necesitas tener ciertos conocimientos de mitología clásica mientras que lo del "pájaro de mal agüero" es un registro normal (yo no diría "coloquial", la verdad).



TheCrociato91 said:


> Lo mismo opino. Muchos italianos tampoco lo entenderían.


Oye, a lo mejor se trata de que no lo entienda nadie...


----------



## symposium

Pero "uccello del malaugurio" y "Cassandra" son dos cosas diferentes: "Casandra" es un "pàjaro del mal agüero" al que nadie cree, hay que considerar ese matiz.


----------



## Agró

symposium said:


> Pero "uccello del malaugurio" y "Cassandra" son dos cosas diferentes: "Casandra" es un "pàjaro del mal agüero" al que nadie cree, hay que considerar ese matiz.


Es lo que he dicho en #5. Pero es también lo único que se le parece un poco.


----------



## Mister Draken

No siempre existe una expresión absolutamente equivalente y entonces puede usarse una perífrasis (y en este caso encima culta). Yo emplearía la siguiente referida a una persona y con comillas: fulano/a tiene el "síndrome de Casandra"; este último es un sintagma que se emplea (aunque no mucho, claro) y es de alguna manera un cultismo.


----------



## Untipo

No es mi lengua materna, pero tal vez se puede encontrar una solución del tipo "vidente rechazado"?


----------



## Mister Draken

Untipo said:


> No es mi lengua materna, pero tal vez se puede encontrar una solución del tipo "vidente rechazado"?



El sintagma suena un poco raro. Sobre todo "rechazado" si tu idea es que signifique "a quien no se le presta atención". El problema reside en saber si existen o no verdaderos videntes. Y la mención de Casandra de inmediato remite a la literarura y el mito, y eso resuelve la cuestión de decidir si existen o no. Y además la expresión italiana justamente no cuestiona esto porque no tiene un elemento de "rechazo". En mi opinión, la referencia es culta y eso no puede soslayarse en una buena traducción. Claro, la pregunta era si existía una expresión idiomática equivalente en castellano (sin mencionar la traducción). "Vidente rechazado" partiría de la idea de que el vidente en efecto tiene esos poderes. En Casandra (essere una Cassandra) el rechazo resulta implícito para quien conoce el mito.


----------



## lorenzos

Scusate, _muscolo sternocleidomastoideo_ si traduce _músculo esternocleidomastoideo_, anche se molti (italiani o madrelingua spagnola) non sanno quale sia.


----------



## Mister Draken

lorenzos said:


> Scusate, _muscolo sternocleidomastoideo_ si traduce _músculo esternocleidomastoideo_, anche se molti (italiani o madrelingua spagnola) non sanno quale sia.



Como traductor, estoy absolutamente de acuerdo contigo. Aunque tengo la impresión de que la persona que abrió el hilo no está interesada en la traducción, sino en saber si existe o no una expresión equivalente. En principio parecería que no hay. En muchas ocasiones las expresiones son iguales, en otras parecidas y solo parcialmente cubren un aspecto u otro de la idea. Otras expresiones son completamente distintas pero el significado es el mismo. Pero hay una diferencia sustancial entre «músculo esternocleidomastoideo» y «essere una Cassandra». La segunda está rodeada de contexto cultural y no es algo concreto, palpable. De algún modo es un concepto abstracto (si bien ninguna persona es abstracta, aunque sea una persona de ficción). La traducción de expresiones idiomáticas es toda un área de la traducción, y muchas veces se recurre a perífrasis. Creo que la perífrasis que se encuentre debe incluir a Casandra; en cosas u objetos concretos (un músculo, por ejemplo) raramente puede buscarse una perífrasis: es algo muy concreto y por lo general hace siglos se le ha dado un nombre y se ha traducido. ¡Saludos!


----------



## lorenzos

@Mister Draken Sono fondamentalmente d'accordo.  Io non sono un traduttore, ho solo verificato con google che "ser una cassandra" esiste (esempio) e ha lo stesso significato che in italiano.


----------

